# NH C185 wont move



## Rays123 (Dec 5, 2009)

My New Holland C185 will not move, i can push the handles forward or back and the skid steer wont move at all, the bocket works and it runs fine but i just cant get it to drive. hydr. fluid and oil are both good. anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## FishinMech (Dec 5, 2009)

Does it make a whining sound when you do it. Can you see the tires move. At all


----------



## Rays123 (Dec 5, 2009)

FishinMarine09 said:


> Does it make a whining sound when you do it. Can you see the tires move. At all



nope nothing at all, it has tracks on it not wheels


----------



## stev (Dec 5, 2009)

hydrallic pump,  my buddy has the same machine ,and it was the pump or pumps


----------



## Rays123 (Dec 5, 2009)

stev said:


> hydrallic pump,  my buddy has the same machine ,and it was the pump or pumps



but if it were the hydraulic pumps wouldnt the bucket not move also? bc it works fine


----------



## stev (Dec 5, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> but if it were the hydraulic pumps wouldnt the bucket not move also? bc it works fine


isnt it seperate pumps for the tracks and bucket .ill call him and find out for ya .


----------



## Rays123 (Dec 5, 2009)

stev said:


> isnt it seperate pumps for the tracks and bucket .ill call him and find out for ya .



not positive but i thought they were the same, thanks man id appreciate that


----------



## stev (Dec 5, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> not positive but i thought they were the same, thanks man id appreciate that


not sure myself .but i will find out for ya .


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 5, 2009)

Hyd saftey lock out,  Check it out.


----------



## Rays123 (Dec 5, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> Hyd saftey lock out,  Check it out.



Where's it located?


----------



## takamineman (Dec 9, 2009)

x2 on the lockout.  This allows the bucket and boom to work but not the tracks.


----------

